# Hutchinson Fusion 3 25mm Tubeless Failures



## arnobarno (Jul 27, 2011)

Having received no response from Hutchinson regarding the failures of their product, I post my experience here, hoping that others may benefit from the information.

I purchased three sets of Fusion 3 25mm tires. One set for my wife's bike on May 14, one set for my bike on May 20th, and a replacement set on May 31 (now on their way back to the retailer). The retailer was very responsive in shipping the product but they haven't been entirely helpful in the problem outlined below and ultimately this is a Hutchinson problem.

My wife and I had been riding the Hutchinson 3 23mm tubeless tires for the past two years. We had one flat (where flat = hole too big for sealant to seal) between the two of us in about 20,000 miles and that was a strange sidewall gash. We are avid cyclists living in Boulder, Colorado. Not that it should matter, but the wheels we are using are Shimano Dura Ace WH-9000 wheels. I am 6'2" and weigh 170 lbs so am not a clydesdale rider (not that there is anything wrong with clydesdales). I typically ride my tires with 85-90 in the front, 90-95 psi in the rear.

This past Saturday, I had a failure of my rear tire after about 250 miles on it. There was no known cause - no nail, screw, whatever sticking out. The sealant failed to seal and gushed through the hole at a fast rate. Once I realized what was happening, I stopped, rotated the tire to save sealant, and after letting air pressure out, I tried to put a little krazy glue on the outside of the tire in the field (you can see residual of this on first picture), hoping to get it to seal enough so the sealant (Stan's) could do its job. I managed to get it to seal enough to limp to the bus stop (at mile 62 of a 92 mile ride) and go home that way. Not wanting to give up on my almost new tire (only 250 miles on it), I decided to patch my tire, using the Hutchinson Rep Air kit made for tubeless road (a waste of time and money as it turns out). Well, the patch went on fine, but the hole was big enough that with riding pressure in the tire it went kaboom and the patch flew through the hole! Okay, bad luck, I thought and ordered another set of tires from the retailer and threw out the first failed tire (but two pictures of the hole are attached below).

Again, this was a strange problem but I thought bad luck. Remember, I had 20,000 miles of experience between my wife and I on your 23mm tires. We were happy customers of Hutchinson's. That is, until the same tire failure happened Tuesday, only three days later.

Tuesday, two miles into a planned 45 mile ride, I had a failure of the front tire under the same mysterious circumstances - no nail, screw, etc. (again, photos below). I was riding a little bit of gravel Tuesday (intentionally, it was a small gravel section of road). Saturday, I was on the shoulder of a road and may have hit some gravel - but it would have been at low speed as I was climbing up a 7% grade. But gravel shouldn't destroy a tire and we'd literally ridden probably 1500 of those 20000 miles on dirt/gravel on the 23mm Fusion 3 tires.

One problem could be considered bad luck; two problems in less than 100 miles on a new set of tires - back luck?? - well, I'm just not that unlucky.

So, now I am left with a set of tires on my wife's bike that I have no confidence in; a set of tires in the mail and two trashed tires. The retailer has agreed I can send back the tires in the mail to us and (probably) the one failed tire. That leaves me with two tires on my wife's bike that I have ZERO confidence in, and one or two trashed (literally or figuratively) tires - that I will not be reimbursed for.

I am, at this point, a VERY disappointed customer of Hutchinson's. In my humble opinion, the 25mm Fusion 3 tires are not ready for prime time. Very sad as we were excited with the true 25mm option in road tubeless on a tire that we had previously had such great experiences on the 23mm version.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

First post...product failure  I'm just gonna make some popcorn and see how this pans out.


----------



## arnobarno (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the irrelevant comment. 

For what it is worth, I was a mtn biker and active on mtbr, moved to Boulder 2.5 years ago and switched to road biking. You'll note I joined the road bike forum 3 years ago, just didn't have much to say - positive or negative - about a product until now.

I'm not a hater, have no horse in any race w.r.t. bike products - simply want others to be forewarned of possible problems with these tires. 

If you have something relevant to post, positive or negative, by all means chime in. I would love it if this was an isolated incident with this product. Thanks.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

My $0.02- I'd say you were unlucky. A lot of times the culprit which caused the tire failure is never known/found, but this doesn't mean it was a tire manufacturing flaw. From the first pic, the cut doesn't appear to be oriented on near a seam or along the internal cording. The second cut does appear to be along a seam but is probably just coincidental.

WRT to loss of confidence, the previous issues weren't catastrophic in nature so I wouldn't sweat it. If you had tires blowing off the rim that would be a different story.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah I don't see how this is a 'product failure'. It's a cut, it happens. You happened to get two in a row. Such is life.

FYI - for patching tubeless tires, just glue in a regular tube patch on the inside. Works great, on both MTBs and road bikes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

arnobarno said:


> Thank you for the irrelevant comment.
> 
> For what it is worth, I was a mtn biker and active on mtbr, moved to Boulder 2.5 years ago and switched to road biking. You'll note I joined the road bike forum 3 years ago, just didn't have much to say - positive or negative - about a product until now.
> 
> ...


Ok, here ya go. 

What happened to your tires is NOT a problem with the design, manufacture, or materials used. It is a problem obviously caused by something you ran over on the road. I've gone through a few pair of Hutchinson Fusion tubeless tires and the only problem they have is purely cosmetic...the tread gets cracked w/ age. It never caused me nor any of the dozens of customers that we sold the tires to any problems on the road. The casing was never affected. 

You've had some bad luck, but that's all it is.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> First post...product failure  I'm just gonna make some popcorn and see how this pans out.


He obviously did not put the tube in correctly. I'm sure it sounded like a shot gun when it blew. Yet, only 0.002% of the time it's a shot gun


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

arnobarno said:


> Thank you for the irrelevant comment.
> 
> For what it is worth, I was a mtn biker and active on mtbr, moved to Boulder 2.5 years ago and switched to road biking. You'll note I joined the road bike forum 3 years ago, just didn't have much to say - positive or negative - about a product until now.
> 
> ...


----------


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> First post...product failure  I'm just gonna make some popcorn and see how this pans out.





arnobarno said:


> Thank you for the irrelevant comment.
> 
> For what it is worth, I was a mtn biker and active on mtbr, moved to Boulder 2.5 years ago and switched to road biking. You'll note I joined the road bike forum 3 years ago, just didn't have much to say - positive or negative - about a product until now.
> 
> ...


You are being initiated. Wait until someone spouts off about a certain rule number.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I know the feeling about loosing confidence. I have been riding tubeless for a number of years. Intensives on my commute bike. I decided to try the Secteur 28's. I had gone a few years with no flats on the intensives. Had 2 flats in 3 weeks with the Secteur. I was not sure if it was a softer compound or just bad luck. Back to intensives for a while.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would forget about patching in the field next time and just throw in a tube.


----------



## midastouch (Mar 8, 2009)

*Fusion Tubeless 25 blowout*

I too have been riding Hutchinson tubeless tires for years with few problems. This weekend I blew out a Fusion 3 25 tubeless. I was running 90 psi and I weigh 155 lbs. I do not recall hitting anything in the road. I got home with a tube and a big lump in the tire. Off the rim, the tire has a casing rupture visible on the inside. No cuts on the outside. Air and sealant escaped at the seam of the center tread section and side tread after the casing failed. The casing rupture and seam failure are at 45-degrees to each other. I can't see how anything I ran over could do that without cutting through the outside. I have 5 more of these tires...hoping this is not a large batch of bad tires. I too have contacted Hutchinson.



arnobarno said:


> Having received no response from Hutchinson regarding the failures of their product, I post my experience here, hoping that others may benefit from the information.
> 
> I purchased three sets of Fusion 3 25mm tires. One set for my wife's bike on May 14, one set for my bike on May 20th, and a replacement set on May 31 (now on their way back to the retailer). The retailer was very responsive in shipping the product but they haven't been entirely helpful in the problem outlined below and ultimately this is a Hutchinson problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeno303 (Feb 26, 2008)

Recently I purchased two Hutchinson Fusion 3 Tubeless 25c tires They were fine for the first couple of weeks, but then I got a small pinhole puncture on the rear tire. The Stans fluid sealed it OK on the road & I was able to make it home. When I inspected it, there was a small blister, like a little bump, next to the pinhole puncture on the center line of the tire. I have been riding Hutchinson tubeless for more than two years and had never seen anything like that before. When I deflated the tire, the bump went away. The puncture itself was very small. Normally, I would just let the Stan’s seal it, but to be on the safe side, I dismounted the tire, glued on a rubber patch on the inside of the casing, and refilled and re- inflated it. It appeared normal. The blister was gone. I road it a few miles & everything was OK.

I took my bike out again today & after 20 miles I checked the rear tire. The pin hole was leaking fluid again & the little bump next to it was back. I pumped up the tire a bit & headed home, but after about 4 miles, the rear tire blew out at the blister point. It’s no longer useable. Up to this point, I have had no problems at all with Hutchinson tubeless tires & really like the new 25c size. Punctures happen, but this was a very small one and blistering is not normal. I’m thinking the outer tread casing must have separated from the carcass next to the puncture causing the bump, which would be a manufacturing defect. 

I have requested a replacement from the dealer. Haven't heard back yet. Now I am concerned it is a defective batch


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

Not that it's related, but Bontrager had issues with their R2 and R3 tubeless tires blistering a few years back. High road temps would cause the tread to become delaminated from the casing. These apparently caused shortened tire life but not outright flats.

Also, Schwalbe One 25c and 28c tubeless tires are running over 6 months their projected release dates (the 23c have been out for about 9 months). I wonder if 25c tubeless tires in general are considerably more difficult to manufacture. There aren't many 25c tubeless choices out there to begin with and the ones that are out have seemed to have an inordinate number of issues.

Just speculation on my part....


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

zeno303 said:


> Recently I purchased two Hutchinson Fusion 3 Tubeless 25c tires They were fine for the first couple of weeks, but then I got a small pinhole puncture on the rear tire. The Stans fluid sealed it OK on the road & I was able to make it home. When I inspected it, there was a small blister, like a little bump, next to the pinhole puncture on the center line of the tire.


Not as bad as this one though?





I haven't had any bubbles on my road tubeless tyres yet.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing to add except I run my mt bike with tubes and road bike tubeless. Go figure.


----------



## midastouch (Mar 8, 2009)

*update*



midastouch said:


> I too have been riding Hutchinson tubeless tires for years with few problems. This weekend I blew out a Fusion 3 25 tubeless. I was running 90 psi and I weigh 155 lbs. I do not recall hitting anything in the road. I got home with a tube and a big lump in the tire. Off the rim, the tire has a casing rupture visible on the inside. No cuts on the outside. Air and sealant escaped at the seam of the center tread section and side tread after the casing failed. The casing rupture and seam failure are at 45-degrees to each other. I can't see how anything I ran over could do that without cutting through the outside. I have 5 more of these tires...hoping this is not a large batch of bad tires. I too have contacted Hutchinson.


I have had a second failure with almost exactly the same cut size and orientation on the inside of the tire, and no visible penetration through the tread. I highly doubt that this is a coincidence. I have still not gotten a reply from Hutchinson. My local dealer has contacted the regional Hutchinson rep. I purchased 2 tires from my local dealer and 4 from an online source. I also contacted the online dealer to let them know of potential problems with these tires. These are dangerous failures with rapid deflation. Fortunately, the tubeless system keeps the tire on the rim, unlike many conventional clinchers. I really like the tires, but now don't have confidence in the remaining 4.


----------



## iceandberg (Jul 2, 2014)

*Yep - maybe just unlucky.*



cooskull said:


> My $0.02- I'd say you were unlucky. A lot of times the culprit which caused the tire failure is never known/found, but this doesn't mean it was a tire manufacturing flaw. From the first pic, the cut doesn't appear to be oriented on near a seam or along the internal cording. The second cut does appear to be along a seam but is probably just coincidental.
> 
> WRT to loss of confidence, the previous issues weren't catastrophic in nature so I wouldn't sweat it. If you had tires blowing off the rim that would be a different story.



I hope the 25mm Fusion 3's are good, just bought a pair. You never know with new products. I bought a pair of Schwalbe One 23mm tubeless tires - put them on some Stan's Alpha 400 rims. The rear tire blew off in the first 10 miles - either incompatible or bad luck, but no one ever confirmed which (although I had some HED Belgium Plus 25mm rims built up and they work just fine with the Schwalbe tires; the Alpha 400 rims do fine with the Fusion 3 23mm tires).

It's a mystery.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

iceandberg said:


> I hope the 25mm Fusion 3's are good, just bought a pair. You never know with new products. I bought a pair of Schwalbe One 23mm tubeless tires - put them on some Stan's Alpha 400 rims. The rear tire blew off in the first 10 miles - either incompatible or bad luck, but no one ever confirmed which (although I had some HED Belgium Plus 25mm rims built up and they work just fine with the Schwalbe tires; the Alpha 400 rims do fine with the Fusion 3 23mm tires).
> 
> It's a mystery.


I think you are facing a Stan's rim issue in this particular case. If you Google around a bit the Stan's rims seem to have a fair number of instances of tires blowing off their rims compared to other tubeless ready rims.


----------



## arnobarno (Jul 27, 2011)

It may be bad luck for me, but no one has much experience with the 25mm tires. Earlier posts where people cite dozens of customers without problems are pretty meaningless as this is referring to the 23mm tires. My personal experience on the 23mm tires is fabulous - over 20,000 miles between my wife and I and no unexplained problems.

I'm definitely in a wait and see mode on the 25 tires. I'd like to hear from folks that have had positive experiences with them on a variety of surfaces (and more than just a few rides).


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

A brand few people are familiar with that makes tubeless tires is IRC. They actually offer several 25c tubeless tires, with the downsides that most models are pricey and are more difficult to find here in the USA. 

I have been riding their 25c Roadlite which was very reasonably priced for about 500 hard miles now and am overall very pleased with them. Not trying to be a schill for them but at least theier 25c tires have been out for awhile now and have a pretty good reputation for quality.

Edit: These tires have VERY big volume too. Mine measure 27mm wide on Pacenti SL23 rims.


----------



## ttate23 (Jul 27, 2014)

*You are exactly right!!*

Start by saying this is my first post. Found this thread searching for problems for Fusion 3 25's. 

Thousand of miles on Fusion 3 23's with great success...purchase the 25's and ride for approximately 500 miles, then boom. It is not coincidence or bad luck. The 25's have issues. My front has a giant bubble. The rear popped, then the fluid wouldn't seal puncture. While the rear could have been road debris (I was cooling down in a parking lot and moving very slowly, stopped and couldn't find anything that could have punctured tire), the front doesn't receive the benefit of the doubt...it is a problem with the tire.


----------



## midastouch (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hutchinson warrantied tires*



ttate23 said:


> Start by saying this is my first post. Found this thread searching for problems for Fusion 3 25's.
> 
> Thousand of miles on Fusion 3 23's with great success...purchase the 25's and ride for approximately 500 miles, then boom. It is not coincidence or bad luck. The 25's have issues. My front has a giant bubble. The rear popped, then the fluid wouldn't seal puncture. While the rear could have been road debris (I was cooling down in a parking lot and moving very slowly, stopped and couldn't find anything that could have punctured tire), the front doesn't receive the benefit of the doubt...it is a problem with the tire.


Your experience is almost exactly the same as mine. After a number of emails, and facebook posts, I was able to get my 25's replaced with 23's under warranty. I did not want anymore 25's until they figure out what is wrong with the batch I got. I had them examined by an experienced shop mechanic in addition to my own impression. My failures were not random mishaps, these were casing defects. Hutchinson is no doubt looking into it, but they probably cannot publicly make any statement yet.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

*It's a TOOMA !*

I saw this post before I mounted my 700x25's; I purchased this Spring, and said oh s#&t. I hope he had bad luck or didn't know what he was doing when mounting tires. Mounted my rear tire 2-3 weeks ago,and my front tire last week......got home from 60 mile ride Sat. morning and noticed a bulge in the crown area(top) of the rear tire......separation and air migration under tread,no injury. I thought I was through mounting/installing sealant for a while. Loved the way the true 25 Fusion 3 rode,and I have not had any problems out of the 23's in the past 2 years. I don't think I had one flat in the past two years,one valve stem problem that was my fault for not changing out when I knew it had a problem. Let's see,take the rear off,put the front on rear wheel(don't trust on front),put my last 23 on front wheel.

By the way,anyone have the Hutchinson rep's email?


----------



## arnobarno (Jul 27, 2011)

Original thread starter here...

FWIW, I rode all summer on Conti 4000s, biding my time to get my hands on the Schwalbe One Tubeless tire in a 25mm. Finally got the tires about a week ago and put 250 miles on them this week in a variety of conditions. Interestingly enough I got a small gash in the rear tire, about 3 miles into a 110 mile bike ride this morning (and the gash causing object was embedded in the tire). The gash didn't seal at first, then did. Rode a couple of miles and sealant was everywhere. Applied some crazy glue to the outside to help embolize the gash and then sealant was able to do its job for 50 miles. Again, leaked, added some more crazy glue to the outside and finished the ride. At home, I applied a permanent patch to the inside of the tire.

Anyway, this is what I expect to happen with a large enough cut. I'd call this bad luck. Going back to my original post - and seeing all of the other posts in this thread - what happened wasn't bad luck on my Hutchinson 25s. I still have never received a reply from Hutchinson and I still have two practically new Fusion 25s that I'm afraid to ride (wife won't go near them as they were pulled from her bike). Anyone feel lucky? PM me for a great deal ;-)


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

arnobarno said:


> Anyway, this is what I expect to happen with a large enough cut. I'd call this bad luck.


Not totally, some tires are more cut prone than others. From my experience with the Schwalbe Ones (several thousand miles with both 23c and 25c versions) versus 4 other tubeless brands I've used, they were by a wide margin the most cut prone tires.


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought a set of the Fusion3 tires last month and also had a failure (?). I mounted them on Dura Ace C24 wheels and only made it 150 miles before the rear tire started hissing at me and pee'd Stan's all over my leg and the frame. It finally somewhat plugged the leak when the tire was really low. It would not take any more air without blowing the Stan's "plug" out. I was 65 miles into a century and had to limp back on a low tire via a shortcut. I didn't try a patch because the tires are a ***** to mount and I only had one CO2 left, or a tube because I wasn't sure if it would just bulge out through the hole plus I did not feel like getting Stan's goo all over.

The leak is a little flap of tire that appears to penetrate the tire at an angle - honestly can't tell if it's a cut or the tire split/opened up.






I've never had a tire get cut in many years and probably >20k miles, just had holes poked in them and that hasn't happened in a long time since I typically run either GP4000s or Gatorskins.

I was on a relatively clean section of road, riding in a small group and did not see or feel anything except the leaking air.

I'm still not sure what I'm going to do. I bought the tires on Ebay from "critusa" and I sent a note asking for a return/replacement. The response was that there is no return after the tires have been used. Convenient - how often do they fail before? He directed me to Hutchinson. Their website of course sends you right back to the seller/shop where you got them. I have written back to critusa to ask if they can't handle the warranty with Hutchinson and also wrote to Hutchinson but have the feeling I will be in never-never-land between these two both trying to make sure the customer comes in last.

I really liked the ride on the tubeless set up. I just may need to toss the Fusions and get a different brand.

Scott

I also


----------



## mariopoli (Aug 3, 2012)

I also bought a Hutchinson Fusion Tubeless 25mm tire earlier this year after getting about 3500 miles on my 23mm one in the past year. The 25mm tire blew (big cut on the tread) on the 2nd ride. I only got 60 miles out of it. All these tires should be pulled from the shelves and production halted until Hutchinson determines the cause and solves the problem.


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

As expected, *"critusa"* refused to handle the warranty claim and Hutchinson has ignored me so far. Now I'm stuck between a crappy Ebay Seller who won't stand behind the products he sells, and a crappy company that won't deal with customers or stand behind their own products. 

Buyer beware!!! 

So - what tubeless ties, preferably in a 25 size, will hold up to actual riding and have others had luck with?

Scott


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

Scott2 said:


> As expected, *"critusa"* refused to handle the warranty claim and Hutchinson has ignored me so far. Now I'm stuck between a crappy Ebay Seller who won't stand behind the products he sells, and a crappy company that won't deal with customers or stand behind their own products.
> 
> Buyer beware!!!
> 
> ...


Had the same problem with some Look pedals I got online. Bought them from Merlin Cycles in the UK and had issues with them (carbon spring broke). Look USA would NOT warranty the pedals so I had to ship them back to Merlin Cycles who did manage to warranty them under the European Look branch. Kudos the Merlin, shame on Look! Is it unreasonable to expect a company to stand behind their product no matter where you bought the merchandise from?

As far as good 25c tubeless tires, after my Schwalbe Ones wear out I'm switching back to 25c IRC Roadlites. IMO they are very cut resistant, roll reasonably quick, and are manufactured extremely well.


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

cooskull,

Thanks! I've been eyeballing those - although they're pricey. (or maybe I'm just cheap..)

Scott


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

Scott2 said:


> cooskull,
> 
> Thanks! I've been eyeballing those - although they're pricey. (or maybe I'm just cheap..)
> 
> Scott


IME they can be found for $60-$70 USD each, though that lower number is from smaller EBAY sellers with whom you may not want to risk warranty issues with again.

One potential gotcha, those tires are very wide when mounted and may cause rubbing issues with many frame/wheel combos.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Scott2 said:


> cooskull,
> 
> Thanks! I've been eyeballing those - although they're pricey. (or maybe I'm just cheap..)
> 
> Scott


Edit - NM thought you were still interested in the Fusion 3s


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Update - while the Ebay seller I got my Fusion 3's from was not helpful at all, Hutchinson did finally come back and sent me a warranty form. (it might have helped that I sent a link to this thread....:thumbsup. I filled it out and returned it along with a pic of the damaged tire and they have informed me they are sending a warranty replacement. I haven't seen a ship notice or received a tire yet but it appears to be in the works. This would be a good sign to me that they will stand behind the product. 

We will see how this plays out and hope the replacement tire doesn't do any spontaneous leaking.

Scott


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Scott2 said:


> Update - while the Ebay seller I got my Fusion 3's from was not helpful at all, Hutchinson did finally come back and sent me a warranty form. (it might have helped that I sent a link to this thread....:thumbsup. I filled it out and returned it along with a pic of the damaged tire and they have informed me they are sending a warranty replacement. I haven't seen a ship notice or received a tire yet but it appears to be in the works. This would be a good sign to me that they will stand behind the product.
> 
> We will see how this plays out and hope the replacement tire doesn't do any spontaneous leaking.
> 
> Scott


Same thing, got my replacement tires Friday.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting thread indeed.

I too am a fairly long time DA WH7900 TL and Fusion 3 23 user and I have recently crossed over to the 25s. I have experienced more flats/failures with the 25s than I ever have with the 23s. One specific event has me baffled whereas after installing a brand new 25 and a few hundred miles on it I noticed a bulge developing on my rear tire. After inspection it had looked like a puncture, however the sealant had apparently caused a bubble underneath the tread and caused this bulge to develop. No apparent cut inside the tire, just a small hole on the exterior. I was able to pinch the sealant out and flatten the area, but not wanting to take any chances I just replaced it.

To the poster who commented on the Hutchinson tire repair patches, I have also found them to be a waste. After applying inside of one tire it apparently failed to hold and the patch just broke. Maybe the Park Tool tube patch kits are the way to go?

At first I thought my experience was just happen stance, but reading over these experienced do have me concerned. I love the feel of the 25s and hope that Hutchinson USA does respond in some sort of a official way.

Paul


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

pablotn said:


> One specific event has me baffled whereas after installing a brand new 25 and a few hundred miles on it I noticed a bulge developing on my rear tire. After inspection it had looked like a puncture, however the sealant had apparently caused a bubble underneath the tread and caused this bulge to develop. No apparent cut inside the tire, just a small hole on the exterior. I was able to pinch the sealant out and flatten the area, but not wanting to take any chances I just replaced it.
> 
> To the poster who commented on the Hutchinson tire repair patches, I have also found them to be a waste. After applying inside of one tire it apparently failed to hold and the patch just broke. Maybe the Park Tool tube patch kits are the way to go?


Like this?





It's the sealant getting between the layers of the tyre. Those are Maxxis tyres in the pictures but I've also had it happen to Continental mtb tyres. It has only happened to tyres that I've had lying around for a year or so though. I've not had it happen to any road tubeless tyres yet.

Regular, glued on rubber tube repair patches work fine on road tubeless tyres. Clean up the inside and apply the patch just how you would on a tube.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

crank1979 said:


> Like this?


Holy-moly, I wouldn't want to be around when that sucker pops!!


----------



## Jayboogiezz (Jan 3, 2011)

For those who are not thrilled about the quality of the new Fusion 25 tires, it looks like they are planning to use that compound through their current and expanding product line. I have had a set with less than 200mi go bad and am waiting for a response from their warranty dept.
SOC15: Hutchinson could take cyclocross tires wider for gravel, plus changes to road tires coming


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Jayboogiezz said:


> For those who are not thrilled about the quality of the new Fusion 25 tires, it looks like they are planning to use that compound through their current and expanding product line. I have had a set with less than 200mi go bad and am waiting for a response from their warranty dept.
> SOC15: Hutchinson could take cyclocross tires wider for gravel, plus changes to road tires coming


Actually this is the quote from the article. Not quite what you posted.

_"For road, the Fusion 700×28 will soon come in 26 and 32 millimeter widths, too. For 2016-ish, they’re working on an entiry new compound (likely Fusion 5) that’ll find its way across the line eventually for both tube and tubeless tires."_

I've been using Secteurs and they have been extremely good so far. I had Intensive and Fusion 2s in the past that I wasn't a fan of. Honestly, I think road tubeless technology is best applied with larger tires (28mm and up) where tire pressure is significantly lower (I run 60psi).


----------



## Jayboogiezz (Jan 3, 2011)

That is what I get for reading faster than I can comprehend, lol. Yeah I have Sectors that I rode on gravel roads in Lost River for a 3 day team camp and never had an issue. So I would agree with you about the lower psi. Surprisingly they cleared the frame and brakes on my Allez. Thx for setting my comment straight.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Jayboogiezz said:


> For those who are not thrilled about the quality of the new Fusion 25 tires, it looks like they are planning to use that compound through their current and expanding product line. I have had a set with less than 200mi go bad and am waiting for a response from their warranty dept.
> SOC15: Hutchinson could take cyclocross tires wider for gravel, plus changes to road tires coming



From the pics I have seen on this thread, it appears all the tires were damaged by running over something. The cuts appear clean and very localized. It's possible that Hutchinson did not design the casing tough enough.


----------



## Jayboogiezz (Jan 3, 2011)

I would love to see what a company like conti could come out with. I feel like the quality of their tires are excellent, I am so drawn to the idea of tubeless and hope it continues to get more support. After running them for so long I think I am starting to take them for granted and unfairly blame the tire when they are not foolproof. Wish I could quantify how many flats they have saved me.


----------

